#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: آموزش تصویری اتصال IBSng به سرور ویندوز

## nekooee

سلام دوستان می توانید آموزش تصویری اتصال IBSng به سرور ویندوز رو از لینک زیر دانلود کنید.
حتما میدانید که IBSng یک نرم افزار اکانتینگ هست که توسط شرکت پارس پویش در ایران نوشته شده و کاربردهای خیلی زیادی داره.
موفق باشید



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*3159*,*A.R.T*,*ahmad53*,*ahmadip59*,*alikarami126*,*alikhiri1365*,*alimojaddam*,*ali_parsayi*,*arsa-pc*,*behnamH*,*bijanzrfr*,*ehsan-kh*,*electeropars*,*enzomartini*,*fba*,*ghasemimahdi*,*hamishe*,*hassanh*,*hmd1368*,*hose1*,*h_ashori*,*JVC_ATX*,*kh.a*,*matin-mobile*,*mbaj*,*meahdi*,*mehdijeee*,*mhdikan1*,*mina110*,*moghaleb1*,*mohamad1357*,*mojtaba_0044*,*moreng*,*mortezab*,*mpls*,*peyman999*,*pps2011*,*pser49*,*qqtty*,*repair.pc*,*reza388*,*rezanurse826*,*sahele_bandar5*,*sah_mosavy*,*SAID11*,*shahrakeman*,*varna*,*Yek.Doost*,*تكنيك*,*جمشيدا*,*خلیل شهاب*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*محمد سا*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

